# 5D Mk III RAW video: rock climbing in Idaho



## LOALTD (May 31, 2013)

Here's a short I edited together from a Memorial Day weekend spent rock-climbing in Idaho at the City of Rocks National Preserve.

https://vimeo.com/66866250


I only have one 64GB 1000X card so I had to use some of the crummy stock Canon video (see if you can spot it!) for some of the shots. Luckily most of these climbs are not very far from your car so I was able to run back to the trail head and dump the files onto my laptop.

I'm a stills photographer but this ML firmware has gotten me REALLY excited about video!


----------



## dirtcastle (May 31, 2013)

Good stuff!

When I first saw the timelapse, I was like... "Good God!... How did he get that much RAW footage???". Duh. :



LOALTD said:


> I only have one 64GB 1000X card so I had to use some of the crummy stock Canon video (see if you can spot it!) for some of the shots. Luckily most of these climbs are not very far from your car so I was able to run back to the trail head and dump the files onto my laptop.



I think a lot of us early adopters are accumulating similar stories about how we're getting around the temporary limitations. My own personal limitation is a 2011 Macbook Pro, which has no USB3. Most card readers use USB3. And so there won't be any rushing those files into the MBP. 

Pretty soon we'll be looking back and laughing how much extra time/effort we had to spend just to move and convert RAW files.


----------



## Niki (May 31, 2013)

How long can you record? Does it have audio now?


----------



## LOALTD (May 31, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> When I first saw the timelapse, I was like... "Good God!... How did he get that much RAW footage???". Duh. :
> 
> ...



I don't have a USB 3.0 port on my Macbook either! My model is the last model to NOT have the port! It takes about 30 mint to offload the files...can't wait till the 256GB CF cards are fast and affordable. It usually happens sooner than we think.

I love doing timelapses because really, all you have to do is setup one good shot and then you can go to bed and the camera just does its thing!

Niki:
I think with the latest builds you can record as long as you like. I'm not sure if audio is working on the latest builds, I don't think it is...it is definitely being worked on.


----------

